# How long can you keep cooked chicken in fridge?



## jimmy89

how long is chicken good for if in a sealed container in the fridge once cooked?

i was under the impression you could not do this but ive been told otherwise been cooking it everyday for a year from frozen :confused1:


----------



## Franko1

I cook enough for 3 days at a time and its fine. Been doing it for ages.


----------



## seppuku

Yeah i usually do a couple of days and it's all good. Gets a bit dry past 2 days but as Franko says I doubt it'll do you any harm.


----------



## kitt81

you should get about 2-3 days out of it if kept in fridge. you could also cook then freeze your chicken and bring it out the night before you need it. takes the hassle out of prepping your food, esp if you are out all day and back late in evening you dont want to be standing cooking every night!


----------



## hsmann87

ive cooked on sunday and eaten it on the saturday morning 6 days later

didnt get ill

tasted horrible though!


----------



## SoulXedge

Yeah usually cook it for 3 days in advance it gets a bit dry butbsome

Nandos sauce usally sorts it out! So should be fine mate


----------



## Smitch

Dunno, but a live one lasts about a day tops.


----------



## flapjack

kitt81 said:


> you should get about 2-3 days out of it if kept in fridge. you could also cook then freeze your chicken and bring it out the night before you need it. takes the hassle out of prepping your food, esp if you are out all day and back late in evening you dont want to be standing cooking every night!


Didn't know you could do this. Could you cook minced beef and freeze it and then defrost it and microwave it? I could eat much better at work if this is possible.


----------



## 2004mark

flapjack said:


> Didn't know you could do this. Could you cook minced beef and freeze it and then defrost it and microwave it? I could eat much better at work if this is possible.


You sure can. I like cooking a whole load of chili and freezing it in separate portions. You can have it on your plate in 10 minutes of taking it out the freezer.


----------



## Andrew Jacks

jimmy89 said:


> how long is chicken good for if in a sealed container in the fridge once cooked?
> 
> i was under the impression you could not do this but ive been told otherwise been cooking it everyday for a year from frozen :confused1:


4 days fridge.


----------



## Magic Torch

According to any health and saftey manual its two days - the day you cook it and then one more. But I always get three out of mine (sealed container in the fridge).

I prep 6 lots of turkey, rice and green beans every other day and leave in the fridge.


----------



## Paulieb

Personally I go for 2 days


----------



## kitt81

flapjack said:


> Didn't know you could do this. Could you cook minced beef and freeze it and then defrost it and microwave it? I could eat much better at work if this is possible.


yep indeedy!! like i said, takes the hassle out and means you are less likely to eat crap/skip meals if they have been prepped in advance!! if you really wanted you could cook all your meals for the week on sunday then chuck them in freezer until needed!


----------



## Outtapped

i always cook up 4-5 days worth at a time and store in decent sealed containers, never had a problem yet. every 2 days would be a chore the amount i go through


----------



## jimmy89

cheers lads i eat 2 8oz breasts a day will make it so much easier been doin this for just over a year too shame i didnt find out earlier dont care about it bein warm tbh


----------



## chezzer

I was also unaware of this. So if i cook 10 larger chicken breast then put them in a sealed container in the fridge, can i just take them out the fridge and microwave to warm them up? if so, how long in the microwave?


----------



## chezzer

bump


----------

